# Should the drinking water be cold or room temperature?



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

I was just wondering if the drinking water should be cold or room temperature, or anything in between. 
Example: If I use bottled water, should I put it in the fridge first or is it fine sitting in my closet?

*Is tap water okay? Or is it better safe then sorry, and go with bottled water?*

And, can the water be too cold? My tap water gets freezing cold super fast. It's nice for humans, but I'm not sure about hedgies!

Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally, I keep Lily's bottled water up in my room where it's usually around 74 degrees, and have never had a problem with that. I wouldn't think having it be cold or too cold is necessarily a good thing, especially since hedgies need to stay warm. Have cold drink = get colder. Not to mention if they manage to spill it in their cage...They could easily get chilled if the water is very cold. 
As far as tap versus bottled, it depends on your tap water and how good it is. With everything that could be in it though, a lot of people seem to prefer using filtered or bottled water. I use bottled water mostly for the convenience. I don't have to worry about water much when I take Lily someplace away from home, I can just grab a few bottles.


----------



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

